# [NOT-SOLVED]Jak wyłączyć w^%*^&% okienka w gmplayer'ze

## timor

Witam.

Od dawna korzystam z gmplayer'a ale od niedawna krew mnie zalewa na messagebox'y za każdym razem jak jakaś pierdoła w filmie nie styka. Mam stary dobry film który chciałem obejrzeć ze znajomymi i się po prostu nie dało. Gmplayera ustawiłem sobie tak jak lubię (min. napisy obniżona poniżej filmu - jak do tej pory tylko na nim udało mi się uzyskać taki efekt jak chciałem), ale z tymi okienkami się nie da. Musi być jakiś sposób żeby wyłączyć ten badziew. Chwilę googlałem ale na ogół trafiałem na to jak wyłączyć komunikaty dla mplayer'a (w konsoli).

P.S.

 Nie nie, na razie nie interesuje mnie zmiana player'a więc proszę tego nie proponować  :Wink: 

----------

## caruso

Możesz podać przykład takiego okienka?

----------

## timor

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Możesz podać przykład takiego okienka?

 

Bardzo proszę: http://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=przykladan8.jpg

Mogę nawet podpowiedzieć, że treść komunikatów bywa różna ale nie robi mi to różnicy - chcę żeby ich nie było   :Twisted Evil: 

Bo przecież nawet jeśli zdarzy się jakaś walnięta klatka to chwilę później da się oglądać, a jak wyskoczy takie coś to trzeba zwlec się z łóżka.... kliknąć itd...

----------

## caruso

Może coś takiego:

```
gmplayer -msglevel all=-1

```

----------

## timor

Jesteś wielki  :Smile: 

Jakbyś kiedyś był w Krakowie to wiszę Ci piwo  :Wink: 

---------------------

No dobra jesteś prawie wielki  :Wink: 

Z linii poleceń wygląda na to że działa, ale jak dopisałem to do ~/.mplayer/gui.conf to przestało. gmplayer wywalił tę opcję po uruchomieniu - można to jakoś dodać na stałe?

Doszukałem się, że to nowa funkcja jest i że można też zmienną systemową ustawić ale to niezbyt wygodne.

----------

## mar_rud

Ja zazwyczaj ustawiam opcję "Zawsze na wierzchu" dla okna gmplayer'a i nawet nie wiedziałem że te okienka przeszkadzają. W kde można nawet ustawić na stałe ten parametr dla danej klasy/nazwy okien.

----------

## timor

 *mar_rud wrote:*   

> Ja zazwyczaj ustawiam opcję "Zawsze na wierzchu" dla okna gmplayer'a i nawet nie wiedziałem że te okienka przeszkadzają. W kde można nawet ustawić na stałe ten parametr dla danej klasy/nazwy okien.

 To półśrodek  :Wink:  a okienka przeszkadzają jak już zaczną wyskakiwać jedno za drugim ;/

----------

## mar_rud

 *timor wrote:*   

> Z linii poleceń wygląda na to że działa, ale jak dopisałem to do ~/.mplayer/gui.conf to przestało. gmplayer wywalił tę opcję po uruchomieniu - można to jakoś dodać na stałe?
> 
> Doszukałem się, że to nowa funkcja jest i że można też zmienną systemową ustawić ale to niezbyt wygodne.

 

To w takim razie proponuję wpisać do pliku .mplayer/config linijkę:

```
msglevel = all=-1
```

Niestety nie mam walniętego filmu do sprawdzenia, ale po ustawieniu 9 na konsole leci pełno śmieci, więc powinno działać  :Smile: 

----------

